# Partial recovery, advice wanted from those who have fully recovered



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Been watching on the side lines for a while and now need to request something.

Bit of background, I've struggled with DP for over two years now. I thought it was brought on by drug use, but looking back I was experiencing DP before then, it was just minimal and as I didn't know what it was I just thought I had a bit of brain fog here and there and it was normal. I guess a lot of people are walking around in a mild DP'ed state, we're just the unfortunate ones that have seen the severity increase which brings it into awareness and then we can't shake it off.

Anyway, over the last two years I've done the healthy living thing, reducing stress etc. and now my anxiety feels very minimal, depression is non-existent. DP however is still with me partially. DP doesn't bother me that much anymore, its just there in the background. I can actually go days sometimes without even thinking about it, easily getting on with my life, working, socialising etc.

The thing is, and this is key, DP doesn't go away, I just don't think about it. So I may not think about it for days, but if for example someone randomly came up to me in the street and asked 'are you currently DP'ed?', I'd say yes, because it's still there I've just stopped obsessing about it and therefore some of the symptoms have reduced.

Now, I understand that with people that recover they always stress that life before and after DP are different. I get that, as with in my case two years have passed, I don't expect life to be the same as it was two years ago.

But my question is, do people who say they recover actually fully recover everything, in particular reversing the numbness, or do they just kind of learn to live with it as I have, to the point where it doesn't bother them and as such they rarely think about it?

I would love to get back to the place where I can fully experience things again and want to know if this has been truly achieved by those that have recovered.

Many thanks for reading!


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I wonder that question all the time. I am the EXACT same way with DR. Uv had it for a little over two years and i still have it but I don't think About it much I guess uv kinda got used to it. But I also wonder myself if it will just stay like this forever kinda dormatted or will it go away foreverone day?? :/ sucks.


----------



## Mar1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm at EXACTLY the same point that you are at too. Would love to see what others respond. Having said that, I did make it to 100% a few times this year- I had hours that I was completley back to my old self. I would get so excited though and afraid that it wouln't last, and of course the fear caused the anxiety..e tc. but, I do believe that there is even more recovery than we are at. I would say we are like 85% recovered but there is still that 15% left to go...


----------



## Chukka (Aug 24, 2015)

Listen I had do 3 of the time I smoked the 3rd time it gave me what I have had now for 6 months the first 2 times it happened it went away after a couple of hours and when it goes away you totally back to your normal self you won't even remember I'm telling you people do recover 100% when its goes away it's just gone you see clear and the feeling just isn't there


----------

